# Noob Question



## nobodyhasthisname (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my first Post,I recently did a  setup my configs are as follows:-

core 2 duo-e7500 2.93,stock cooler-Rs4995
Mobo-Asus P5G41T-M LX,Rs2300
Ram-Kingston Value ram ddr 3 2gb,Rs1000
Psu-400w,dont know the brand but the cheap ones-Rs400 not sure
Case-CM 335,Rs1850
CD Drive-Samsung-Rs900
HD-wd 500gb @7200-Rs1500
Keyboard-Logitec classic keyboard-Rs275
Monitor-IBM 21inch CRT,second hand-1720
Mouse-ripped it off from my compaq pc,so basically free
Speakers-JBL,ripped it off my compaq pc,so basically free

Most of all was Purchased from Nehru Place as of 29 feb 2011

Ok now i was hoping to get a Graphic card for my system and the choices i have is ati 5770 or 6850. And for the Psu it will be corsair 450 vx  or corsair 550vx.

Now here is my question.

How do i know that  my mobo  pciX16 slot is 2.0 or not
link for my mobo-*in.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5G41TM_LX/#specifications

i know that most graphic card are backward compatible.But still curious.

Second Question

I know for sure that the ati 5770 has a single power connector,but am not sure whether the ati 6850 (sapphire brand) has one or two power connectors.And also will the corsair 450vx support the ati 6850 (no plans for oc).

Initially this setup was made only to browse the net and watch movies,then i figured,what the hell lets shove in a graphic card and keep my fingers busy


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2011)

First things first! Welcome to TDF family. 

now, why did you purchase E7500 in the year 2011 and that too for 5k? you would've got an AMD quad core for 5k more or a core i3 for 1k more which are much more efficient. 

I am not sure but I think that this mobo has a PCI-E 1.1 (G41 chipset support PCI-E 1.1, not 2.0). I can be wrong though. 

VX450W will be able to run HD6850 but on safe side, it's better to get VX550 to give that PSU some breathing space


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Apr 27, 2011)

desiibond said:


> First things first! Welcome to TDF family.
> 
> now, why did you purchase E7500 in the year 2011 and that too for 5k? you would've got an AMD quad core for 5k more or a core i3 for 1k more which are much more efficient.




I have been cursing my self for the same,from the very next day of my purchase,

Anyways Future holds good things.
this pc was just for surfing and movies only.

BTW will the ati 6850 be a bottlneck for my e7500 or should i stick to the 5770


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2011)

the cpu will be a bottleneck, not the gpu!!!
6850 is waaaay better than 5770.
go with 6850 if you can.

if you want only for surfing and movies, a 5670 @ 5k will do just fine.
save the rest of the money and get yourself a phenom x4 955 or better. it will be worth it.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

still the proccy is powerful enough to extract good performance.. go for HD 5750 instead, and save some money, cuz you have CRT monitor which supports max 1600x1200 resolution. and HD 5750 can suffice your requirements in High details.. HD 5770 gives 5-10 FPS more than HD 5750 in stock speed..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2011)

^ OP just wants one for movies and surfing, hell, im going for a 5670, and im a gamer. it will suffice for him, he can use to extra money saved to buy other stuff, like a better cpu or something.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

then.. HD 5670 will be a good choice.. buy it and you can play max games at medium settings.. believe me.. cuz.. when i just upgraded from no GPU to HD 4670. i had a WOW factor.. cuz it was so amzzing at that price..

Forget everything, buy HD 5670 at 4.5K and a FPS Saga II 500W at 2k

Total cost - max 7K..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2011)

go for corsair vx450 @ 3.5k for future proofing. its an awesome investment


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 28, 2011)

I wouldn't invest in Corsair for that Rig, FPS Saga II 500W at 2k will be best deal. 

Save some money dude, and keep it for later upgrading of components.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ +1

FSP SII 500W will be idle choice as the max he gonna buy is 5670 (since its for movies and surfing)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

I dont think its a n00b question....

*core 2 duo-e7500 2.93,stock cooler-Rs4995* - Wrong choice in 2011
for the same price u wud have better CPU
*Psu-400w,dont know the brand but the cheap ones-Rs400 not sure* -
u r gonna get a GPU & using a crap rs400 PSU...change it before booting the PC with new GPU...
*CD Drive-Samsung-Rs900* - is it a CD ROM or DVD Writer...
AFAIK now everyone buys DVD Writer



nobodyhasthisname said:


> How do i know that  my mobo  pciX16 slot is 2.0 or not
> link for my mobo-*in.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5G41TM_LX/#specifications



very easy..read the mobo manual or in google 
type *"mobo model no specification"*



nobodyhasthisname said:


> I know for sure that the ati 5770 has a single power connector,but am not sure whether the ati 6850 (sapphire brand) has one or two power connectors.And also will the corsair 450vx support the ati 6850 (no plans for oc).


yes VX450 supports 6850


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess u are right if i get a price of around 4000 for my e7500 i will probably give my motherboard for free,and the best part is it still got 3 years warranty,but i guess i cannot ship it only pick up has to be done in delhi.so guys help me sell this stuff so i can upgrade.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

where do you live?
and from where did you purchase that stuff?


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Apr 28, 2011)

Piyush said:


> where do you live?
> and from where did you purchase that stuff?




I live in south delhi,i brought it from nehru place,i have all the papers.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

then its fine
i think it will go fine


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Apr 28, 2011)

Piyush said:


> then its fine
> i think it will go fine




do you know anyone who is interested in purchasing


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 29, 2011)

can't that shop wala take it back?? U can say i want latest one..and ready to spend more..

and have u unboxed everything?? Or yet to assemble??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 29, 2011)

We all want better components, but this isnt possible for everyone, since every penny looks Huge amount..


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Apr 29, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> can't that shop wala take it back?? U can say i want latest one..and ready to spend more..
> 
> and have u unboxed everything?? Or yet to assemble??




I am forsure he wont take that back,because what they are sellers,they are business minded,not enthusiast like we guys.Anyway if someone is willing to buy i am always open,or else lets set up a new rig,cause its never too late to spend your hard earned cash


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 wasn't the right choice in 2011. AMD Athlon II X2 255 performs similar to this and is 40% cheaper.

The thing is, most new games are CPU intensive + multithreaded and are utilizing all the four cores of processors. See if you can get it replaced with a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 with some extra money. This should give you good boost in newer games.

I don't know if Q9xxx are still available in the market.

anyways, an Athlon II X4 640 config would have been much better for you.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2011)

nobodyhasthisname said:


> do you know anyone who is interested in purchasing



just go to the shop where yo purchased the stuff
and ask the dealer to take it back so that you can buy some other stuff from them only
he'll most probably agree
btw which shop was it?


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Apr 29, 2011)

Piyush said:


> just go to the shop where yo purchased the stuff
> and ask the dealer to take it back so that you can buy some other stuff from them only
> he'll most probably agree
> btw which shop was it?



I tried that,the shop was cost to cost in nehru place



ico said:


> Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 wasn't the right choice in 2011. AMD Athlon II X2 255 performs similar to this and is 40% cheaper.
> 
> The thing is, most new games are CPU intensive + multithreaded and are utilizing all the four cores of processors. See if you can get it replaced with a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 with some extra money. This should give you good boost in newer games.
> 
> ...




Yes,you are right,but i guess  i should have done some research,but then again,i dont plan to keep this rig all my life,so hardly makes any difference,Every time you buy something latest the next day it turns out old school,now that a fact,you just cant keep up.So,the safe bet for me would be waiting for next year for the intel ivy bridge.so lets start saving a penny every day


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2011)

nobodyhasthisname said:


> I tried that,the shop was cost to cost in nehru place


so did it work?
i know todays treasure is tomorrow's trash
but since you paid money, you should at least get the best in it
like 4.5k can provide you 4 cores @ 3ghz which is far better than 5k's 3ghz 2 cores...and facts like that
and i agree with your ivy bridge idea....good luck


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (May 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> so did it work?
> i know todays treasure is tomorrow's trash
> but since you paid money, you should at least get the best in it
> like 4.5k can provide you 4 cores @ 3ghz which is far better than 5k's 3ghz 2 cores...and facts like that
> and i agree with your ivy bridge idea....good luck



No,they dont accept change of product,once out of the shop,its yours,no return policy.

Yeah ivy bridge is something which i think will be a good investment,until then i am good with the core 2 duo,movies,web and music...and  photoshop


----------

